# Bluet eating lunch, Blue Sharpshooter Leafhopper, and Misc Dragonflies



## Parker219 (May 26, 2014)

I was going to put this is the Macro section, but then I saw some of the work over there, and I realize that I need to get MUCH closer than I am getting. The problem is the little boogers don't stay still long and don't like to land near me. So I have to crop a lot and the quality takes a hit.


Since the Bluet ( I think thats what its called ) has a bug in its mouth, I figured that one was at least worth sharing.

The Leafhopper was not much of a crop. 

Thanks for looking and/or commenting. 



1. 

Bluet-lunch by linktheworld219, on Flickr

2. 

Blue-Dasher by linktheworld219, on Flickr

3. 

DragonFly-Red-Eyes by linktheworld219, on Flickr

4. 

Weird-bug-1 by linktheworld219, on Flickr




These were all shot with the Nikon D5300 and the Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 26, 2014)

Very nice shots.


----------



## LarryLomona (May 26, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Parker219 (May 26, 2014)

Look who I finally got to stay still for a second!



Blue-Dasher-3 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 13, 2014)

Green one....check.



Green-Dragonfly by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 13, 2014)

YOur first 3 shots looks like they are doing acrobatics. Simply nice...the two last ones are also superb. Nice shots all.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 13, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Look who I finally got to stay still for a second!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-Dasher-3 by linktheworld219, on Flickr



Very very nice capture, certainly better than any I made.


----------

